# HP 2000 Bios Setup / Boot Order Issue



## oxleg (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,
Ox here.
I'm trying to reinstall Windows 8 on an HP2000 laptop. None of the function keys (in combination with Shift, Ctrl, or Alt) will go to a recovery screen.

Here is my issue:
When I go into Bios setup and try to change the boot order to boot from a CD/DVD, there is no option to boot from a CD/DVD! It doesn't even show the drive as being there!

I installed a good, working external USB CD/DVD drive, and when I go into bios setup and boot order, it isnt showing up either.

(This is a different system and different problem than another post I have in another forum on here, working on a Gateway). The problems are similar, but on this HP2000 laptop, I cannot get the internal CD/DVD drive to even show up in the boot order, or an external one either.

If I can get either of them to show up, I will be able to reinstall Windows 8 from a DVD.

Is it supposed to be on Legacy or the other option (I forget it but it's Uxxx or something like that).

I tried both options, and both will not show the internal CD drive or the external one.

Any ideas? Why cant I see the CD / DVD drive in bios setup???

I know both are good because I installed Office on the internal DVD drive not long ago, and I know my external one is good too.

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:angry:


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Page 101 here tells you how to change the boot order.
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c03138231.pdf


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

If it still doesn't work,_*you'll need to temporarily remove the hard drive and see if the cd/dvd shows up in the BIOS setup*._ If it does, the hard drive could have failed. :ermm: Download Seatools from link in my signature below and run *BOTH* short and long tests. If errors are returned, the drive has failed and needs to be replaced. 

After replacing the hard drive, the cd/dvd internal drive should be selectable from BIOS setup! Install your Win8 and go.. :dance:

You can also create a Win8 image on a bootable flash drive using WiNToBootIC. Of course if replacing the hard drive and testing your RAM with Memtest doesn't correct the problem, you may have a faulty Motherboard which needs replacing. If your Customer can live without cd/dvd functionality, you can get Win8 up and running on his hard drive this way. But it's still a workaround, and something has failed in the laptop. :uhoh:

Also, this laptop is 2-3 yrs. old and there is likely a BIOS update available for it. Have you checked the version on that laptop agains the version listed on the HP Support site? :huh:

If there is an update, you should consider updating it if you get this far. Remember though, that updating *BIOS* via flash upgrade is *VERY HIGH RISK!!*! If you've never done before, I suggest you take precautions; backup the old *BIOS* file to external media. If you don't know how to do this, or you never have done it--*I strongly urge you NOT to try it!* Take to your local Computer Pro and pay to have it done. If you do it wrong, you can easily brick that Motherboard! I've done it, and it's not pretty!:facepalm: New MB's for your laptop are $80-$250; almost the retail cost of this laptop at $299?! :nonono:

Food for thought: I'm hoping that changing the UEFI settings will fix as Panther suggests. More often than not, that will do it. :wink: Every so often I get a stubborn one, and the *BIOS* upgrade is the last resort before telling your Customer you have to charge them $200-$300 repair on a $300 laptop!! :ermm:

Luck-:thumb:
BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## oxleg (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you guys so much! Will work on this later this week and post the results.

Thanks!
Ox


----------

